# Spring is Here



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

One sure can tell that spring is here. Seems like I'm spending more time outside than inside. It makes it tougher to visit the forum as often. Went to a auction yesterday, dang no Case tractor. They did have a Case drill, disk, and a 5 bottom plow. The plow brought 200.00, the tandem disk (16ft ?) 300.00. I didn't get to see the drill sell. I however got to see the biggest plow I've actually seen. There was a 11 bottom IH plow, wished I would have had my camera, it brought 2400.00. It's been sometime since either plow had done any plowing.

Today was windier than windy. I went to help my brother haul some tractors. I hauled a Farmall 450 and a H. What a journey home. My old dually just couldn't handle the wind,(not sure if a hemi would of helped) was lots of 3rd gear, best I could do against the wind was 35-40 mph. So if anyone from Montanna or Wyoming is readind this please turn down the wind and send rain. Well kind of rambling here, will check in when I can.
casemand
BTW I did buy a 3 bottom IH steel wheeled plow for 10.00. The auctioneer is suppose to bring it tomorrow   

spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------

